# Snowboard-proof iPhone 5 case?



## Basti

Heya,

I just got the iPhone 5 and experience has taught me that despite my old iPhone being in the goggle pocket of my jacket it still gets moist when the weather is shitty. It never died from that but moisture can't really be good for the phone 

I'm looking for a case that I can use even during the bad days on the slopes (waterproof?). My only "condition" is that I want it to be low profile. Google search showed me a few cases that made the phone super bulky. I just don't want that because I'd like to use the case everyday in the pocket of my pants. Ideally it would be a second skin. What do you use? Suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## tj_ras

I dont know if they make the case for the 5 yet but im using a lifeproof case on my 4s. Very slim, adds a smidge to the overal length, completely waterproof and shock proof. Comes with an adapter so you can still use the headphone feature.

Only complaint i have is in the name, "lifeproof" my life is working in a machine shop.......and my case died within 4 hours of a work day. All in all tho, before i broke my case it worked flawlessly.


----------



## park_rat19

I have the life proof case for my iphone 5 and it works great pretty slim and looks good too. Only thing that sucks is i lost my wire adapter that you use to listen to music :sad:


----------



## zoom111

What about putting those small silicate (?) packets that come in shoes with your iPhone ? It should wick in some of that moisture; not sure how long they last in terms of absorption.


----------



## Mooernator

If you just want to moist proof it, a zip lock bag works just fine. That's what I used for my phone. You can still use the touch screen through the plastic.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

My lady has an iPhone 5 with a lifeproof case. It is as low profile as a waterproof case gets. You can actually takes them swimming and take videos under water. I want one for my Samsung Galaxy S3, but they haven't made it yet.


----------



## Donutz

Waterproof phone case. Fits most phones:










And you can dial and control your phone right through it.


----------



## Aw3bb

Lifeproof, only way to go. When I bought mine they had the iphone5 in a fishbowl under water playin to Bluetooth speakers 5' away. All good. I asked the guy how it did on impact, he took the phone out of the water and pretty much slammed it on the floor, music kept playin, dude tossed it back in the water. I was sold. $80 I think, we'll worth it.


----------



## Jed

Basti said:


> Heya,
> 
> I just got the iPhone 5 and experience has taught me that despite my old iPhone being in the goggle pocket of my jacket it still gets moist when the weather is shitty. It never died from that but moisture can't really be good for the phone
> 
> I'm looking for a case that I can use even during the bad days on the slopes (waterproof?). My only "condition" is that I want it to be low profile. Google search showed me a few cases that made the phone super bulky. I just don't want that because I'd like to use the case everyday in the pocket of my pants. Ideally it would be a second skin. What do you use? Suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


As everyone else said, Lifeproof is the way to go as far as low profile + waterproof cases go.

*One word of warning:* Try to buy it from the official store.

There are a crapton of knockoffs and fake chinese versions that can be found on Amazon, Ebay and even a lot of retail stores who don't realize they're stocking the fake version.

The fake versions look almost identical to the real version, so it's a heck of a lot safer to just buy direct from Lifeproof or an authorized retailer listed on their website.


----------



## accuracy

+1 for lifeproof i have it on my iphone5. as long as you don't forget the audio adaptor your good to go.


----------



## Supra

well, a lifeproof is pretty expensive though. I just got a bumper case and use the ziploc for riding. Want to get a sealline for riding though. they come out next month for the iphone 5


----------



## SuperNewb

tj_ras said:


> I dont know if they make the case for the 5 yet but im using a lifeproof case on my 4s. Very slim, adds a smidge to the overal length, completely waterproof and shock proof. Comes with an adapter so you can still use the headphone feature.
> 
> Only complaint i have is in the name, "lifeproof" my life is working in a machine shop.......and my case died within 4 hours of a work day. All in all tho, before i broke my case it worked flawlessly.


That's what my roommate/riding buddy uses and it works perfectly. No issues.


----------



## EatMyTracers

All my friends have lifeproof cases for their iphones and they seem really good, I would have one for my note 2 if they made it but I just have an otterbox defender.


----------



## Basti

Thanks a lot guys! Looks like Lifeproof is the way to go.

Cheers!


----------



## Art_mtl

You may also take a look at optrix HD5 here


----------

